# Choosing a mouse cage



## EveMayfair (Jul 15, 2017)

_Hello everyone,
I'm new to fancy mice and would appreciate if you could advise me on a good mouse cage which wouldn't take up too much space but is roomy enough for the mice as well?
Thank you!_


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Have a browse through our forums, I'm sure you will find some useful tips. Mice don't need lots of room though, a cage should be big enough and no bigger.


----------

